
Ask HN: How to sell 'data science consultancy' service? - Avalaxy
Hi HN, I&#x27;m struggling with the following: many companies can benefit from data science&#x2F;AI&#x2F;ML to optimize their processes, profit, costs, etc. We are trying to help companies by doing data science projects for them. But we don&#x27;t know how to find the clients. I assume potentiel clients don&#x27;t just google for &quot;data science agency&quot; when they have a problem. They may not even realize things can be optimized&#x2F;automated, or they may not seek the solution in the data science corner. So how do we sell our services? How do we make them find us, and what keywords&#x2F;phrases should we use? Should we focus our website on very practical concrete examples, or should we keep it all very high level?
======
p3st1l3nt
B2B sales leads.

~~~
Avalaxy
Could you maybe expand on this a little bit?

~~~
p3st1l3nt
_Sales Lead: A sales lead is a prospective consumer of a product or service,
created when an individual or business shows interest and provides contact
information._

You can buy b2b leads lists from specialized companies.

